# My golden looks like a yellow lab....



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

*Here's a puppy pic...*

He was about 2 months old here


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is he registered with the AKC? Did you see his parents?
He doesn't have much hair for a golden but lots of dogs vary with amount and fringe.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

he looks like a golden in his puppy pic. Maybe he's just taking awhile to get his coat.


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes he is registered and both of his parents are beautiful. He was a little fuzz ball at first but the older he gets the less fuzzy he is.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Definately a retriever...100% golden...not so sure. BUT there are plenty of field lines that don't get the 'show' coat, so its possible.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

brandibit said:


> Yes he is registered and both of his parents are beautiful. He was a little fuzz ball at first but the older he gets the less fuzzy he is.


He must just be slow getting his coat. Maybe ask the breeder about the parents when they got their "coat".


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

looks more labbish to me ...sorry


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Heather, How can he be registered then?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> Heather, How can he be registered then?


It's entirely possible. There was a thread here recently in which a breeder was identified as having both Labs and Goldens, and knowing that both her male Golden and her male Lab may have bred her Golden bitch, she still registered the litter as Goldens. Photos on her website showed puppies that were most assuredly Lab crosses, and she was reported to the AKC. Had she been upfront, she could have requested a DNA test kit and it could have been determined which of the puppies were purebred Goldens, and they could have been registered. Instead, she will likely lose AKC privledges.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is horrible.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

He's beautiful though  He does look labbish but it could be an odd coat, I guess? Unless you went through that person PG is talking about. If so I think you deserve a refund and to keep your sweet baby


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Brandibit...did the breeders have Labs as well? He does look Lab to me, too, that broad face....he's just gorgeous, too. I'll bet you love him to death:
what's his name?


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Litters can have multiple fathers. It's not ethical (sp) to register if you are unsure of parentage, but it does happen. The pup does look lab.........but I am absolutely not an expert. I would agree with asking the breeder when the parents got their coat. I adopted Dalton in that 5-6 month age range & he had more coat. He is my first Golden, so please don't think I am trying to offend you or anyone else. I am just sharing my very limited experience.


















These pics are Dalton on 10/31, the first time we got to take him for a walk. He's maybe 4-5 months old in the pic. By the bday I was given more like 3 1/2 months, but I'll never know for sure. I think your dog is handsome.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to agree-he looks more Lab than Golden.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

He definitely looks more lab than golden to me. If he was sold to you by the breeder as a pure golden retriever and you have AKC papers that say he is a Golden Retriever, I think I would definitely get in touch with the breeder.

Regardless of what happens, it looks like you've got a beautiful dog!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is a beautiful dog- and he looks like a GORGEOUS yellow lab. He looks much like my yellow Lab, actually.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I would say he's definitely a Lab. He's very handsome!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like there's more feathering on tail than I've had on lab pups, but less than I'd guess a goldie would have. That is a beautiful dog & THAT FACE!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, but I say Lab.... His 2 month old pic looks like a lab too. Ike at 8 weeks had a full fluffy puppy coat. Your little guy looks full lab to me. I guess time will tell. What does your Vet say? You can contact the breeder. At the very least you may get some cash back that you can lavish on your baby Either breed, he's beautiful!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just looked up a Breeder in my Golden Book and there is a dog from Topbrass Kennels who was the winning field trial bitch: Topbrass Mandy...she looks to have a very lab like coat in the picture. Maybe your baby is from a field background.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

brandibit said:


> He is a little over 6 months old and nobody believes me when I tell them he is a golden retriever. Does he look normal for his age??


I say retriever, look at the tail its about to sprout the feathers anytime, our Elle looks like a butch lab and she is changing every day.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

i have to say he does look like a lab. (a very beautiful one! ) does your breeder also have labs?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

brandibit said:


> He is a little over 6 months old and nobody believes me when I tell them he is a golden retriever. Does he look normal for his age??


Sorry, but I don't see much Golden Retriever in there. 

I do see a nice looking yellow Labrador Retriever with a bit of fire in the eyes. The head shape, muzzle, eyes, ear set, shoulder and leg proportions all say Labrador to me.

(The puppy picture also looks very much like a yellow Lab pup.)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree......but I will say one thing. He's a BEAUTIFUL Lab! I've seen many that aren't nearly as handsome!

Now...I have one little question. Was he sold to you as a "Golden Lab" by chance? That's a phrase used around here, which has caught my attention. The problem is...there is no such thing as a Golden Lab. It's either a Golden Retriever OR a Yellow Labrador Retriever (ie YELLOW Lab). Both are Retrievers.......but aren't the same breed. Is it possible there was a misunderstanding? If he's registered, what do the registration papers say?

You should be very very proud of that handsome boy. He's a stunner!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He does look like a great looking lab. Looks almost exactly like my son's yellow lab. I fell in love with labs after experiencing my neighbor's (who jumps the fence to visit) and after my son bought his.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He sure is a handsome fella!!! I love yellow labs and I guess that I agree with the others who said he looks labbie. I don't see any golden either but he is a gorgeous yellow lab!! I would ask the breeder about it.


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

He's registered as a golden retriever and both the parents were obviously golden retrievers with the long curly coat. They did not have an labs either. Maybe his hair will grow eventually. He sure is shedding like crazy. :no:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmmmm.........any neighbors with Labs? They don't have to be yellow Labs either. 

Have you talked with the breeder? Perhaps that's a good place to start. See if they happen to have any insight.

If you contact the AKC, they can require the breeder to submit DNA from both parents, and you'd have to submit it from your boy. They would find out the answer for you.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate to say it but you got duped. There might be some golden in there, but I see lab. And his tail looks just like my lab mixes tail, who is probably mixed with 100 different breeds as well. But he's beautiful!


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I have not input on "what" he is other than a very handsome little guy! Either way, he looks like a sweetie full of puppy mischief!


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

He looks like Berr did at that age. Even the puppy pic looks like Berr. He was never a really fuzzy pup. He was very short haired and unfeathered until he was a year old. He's a field golden. He still (he's now 4) does not have the feathering that Shaker has, but he does have some (and a thick curley coat). Berr is the dog in my avator. He is most definitely a golden retriever. 

Your baby is the wrong color for a yellow lab. Too golden. Give him 6 months and you'll be laughing at yourself for worrying...


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I wouldn't even worry about it. He's beautiful just the way he is, and as long as you love him, that's all that matters.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Dogrunner said:


> Your baby is the wrong color for a yellow lab. Too golden. Give him 6 months and you'll be laughing at yourself for worrying...


I disagree ...I have seen some pretty golden "yellow labs"...its not just the color but the structure/appearance of this pup.


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

I do agree that is is entirely possible for it to happen and I was going to say the exact same thing. Well, good luck with your puppy and finding out whether it is a lab, golden or a mix between the two.



> she was reported to the AKC


If you believe that this is what happened, report her to the AKC and see what happens.



Pointgold said:


> It's entirely possible. There was a thread here recently in which a breeder was identified as having both Labs and Goldens, and knowing that both her male Golden and her male Lab may have bred her Golden bitch, she still registered the litter as Goldens. Photos on her website showed puppies that were most assuredly Lab crosses, and she was reported to the AKC. Had she been upfront, she could have requested a DNA test kit and it could have been determined which of the puppies were purebred Goldens, and they could have been registered. Instead, she will likely lose AKC privledges.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Awww, he's very beautiful!! To me, his tail seems like it's starting to sprout and become fluffy like a goldens tail, and I can see maybe some fluff on his underside and chest starting to come in. But still, his head does look lab and most goldens seem to have a little more coat at that age. That said, my brother's golden, Abbie, has always sported more of a "lab" head. She's a beautiful blonde golden and I did see her parents and her entire litter, and they were definitely pure, AKC registered goldens. She also had a coat that was a little slower growing in, but I still think she had a little more coat by that age than your guy does. I haven't read all the replies you have but just in case nobody has mentioned it, there's a test kit you can do on your dog that can determine what breed(s) he is. I think the price was quite reasonable as well. One thing that *is* for sure, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

arcane said:


> I disagree ...I have seen some pretty golden "yellow labs"...its not just the color but the structure/appearance of this pup.


I agree-much like Goldens, yellow labs range from a very pale almost cream to the "fox red."

To me, the head is very labbish, but as I said, I just saw a Golden at a recent Specialty with a very labbish head.

And, although labs are to have an otter tail, with no feathering, all too many of them do have a bit of feathering to their tail.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

arcane said:


> I disagree ...I have seen some pretty golden "yellow labs"...its not just the color but the structure/appearance of this pup.


But if you look at the baby pic, that's a golden puppy. (JMO). Time will tell.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Dogrunner said:


> But if you look at the baby pic, that's a golden puppy. (JMO). Time will tell.


 
I think in the puppy pic he looks golden too. My cousin had a litter of AKC labs recently and those puppies did *not* look like that.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

keep posting pics so we can watch his coat progression


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is my Meg at approx 5 - 6 months. I title these photos " I want to be a golden retriever when I grow up" and she made it! Have to admit though yours looks very smooth coated like a lab. I am not apologising because beautiful pup anyway.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Since his parents are Goldens, and his young puppy picture looks golden, I would take a trip to the vets ! You say he's loosing his coat. That's unusaul in young puppies unless there's a medical problem. I'm going to get on my hoby horse again and suggest you get his thyroid checked. It's not too common to have thyroid problems in such young dogs, but is possible( and the consequeces are not good) Is his short fur soft or coarse? I would want to rule out any medical reason for his lack of coat. He is a very cute boy despite the short coat...but not what you expected. If he was my pup I'd want a full blood panel run on him, and a six panel thyroid test, plus urine analysis. 

Also, did you see his pedigree for several generations? If there was lab sometime in the past the coat could be throwback. Have you asked the breeder to see photos of the other pups from his litter, or asked if this is how their pups generally develop?

Not trying to alarm...I would at least make sure there's no medical problem.


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. I agree he is a beautiful puppy and I love him to peices. I've researched goldens for a while before I got one and so far he has far exceeded all my expectations of a golden retriever except his coat, but I will be patient. He is a very smart and good tempered dog. He loves to chew, but has never chewed up anything that was not his. If he was not so closely supervised all the time though I think he could chew this house up though....LOL!!!

As far as loosing his coat I will get him to the vet, but I live in south alabama and it has started getting really hot here. High 80's low 90's for the last few weeks and that is when I noticed him shedding non stop. Anyway here is a pic taken at 4 months in March. It's not a good pic of his face, but it shows his body a little better.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

brandibit said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I agree he is a beautiful puppy and I love him to peices. I've researched goldens for a while before I got one and so far he has far exceeded all my expectations of a golden retriever except his coat, but I will be patient. He is a very smart and good tempered dog. He loves to chew, but has never chewed up anything that was not his. If he was not so closely supervised all the time though I think he could chew this house up though....LOL!!!
> 
> As far as loosing his coat I will get him to the vet, but I live in south alabama and it has started getting really hot here. High 80's low 90's for the last few weeks and that is when I noticed him shedding non stop. Anyway here is a pic taken at 4 months in March. It's not a good pic of his face, but it shows his body a little better.


 
Well, in this pic you can see some definite butt feathering beginning, and his coat looks a little more goldenish. I've heard of it taking up to 2 years for a golden's coat to fully come in. Could be he's just a late bloomer?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

yes, he does have some back leg feathering but no front leg feathers at all. I can't remember how old my boys were before theirs was so obvious.
He is a beautiful boy!


----------

